# [SOLVED] how to using 4GB ram in xp 32bit



## a.toraby (Nov 28, 2007)

hi
i want to use 4GB ram in windows XP 32bit sp2.
currently windows only recognize 2.99 GB of ram. in system properties 2.99 GB has been detected and PAE is enable.
how to i can use all 4GB ram in windows 32 bit. i try XP 64 bit version and 4 GB ram recognized properly but certainly, i need windows XP 32bit now.
thanks for any help


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: how to using 4GB ram in xp 32bit*

32Bit windows can only recognise 3GB of RAM.


----------



## oshwyn5 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: how to using 4GB ram in xp 32bit*



a.toraby said:


> hi
> i want to use 4GB ram in windows XP 32bit sp2.
> currently windows only recognize 2.99 GB of ram. in system properties 2.99 GB has been detected and PAE is enable.
> how to i can use all 4GB ram in windows 32 bit. i try XP 64 bit version and 4 GB ram recognized properly but certainly, i need windows XP 32bit now.
> thanks for any help


32bit has a 4GB memory limit. This is not 4GB or RAM , it is the total of memory including the memory on video card and other items which use memory addresses. 

So I see two probable causes here.
One is that your motherboard intentionally only supports 3GB of RAM so that you do not have problems down the line. 
The other is that your video card RAM plus video aperture (additional memory addresses granted to the video card) are being taken into account and your memory controller won't accept the additional ram.


----------



## a.toraby (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: how to using 4GB ram in xp 32bit*

hi friends. i tried windows XP X64 edition and 4GB RAM is detected completely. and in BOIS 4 GB recognized. so i am sure that there isn't hardware problem. but i have to install windows XP 32 bit. is it possible windows XP access to all Addresses?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: how to using 4GB ram in xp 32bit*

Windows XP 32bit will never recognize your full 4GB


----------



## sand_danser (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: how to using 4GB ram in xp 32bit*

I've researched this for myself & found that XP 32b will only see 2.75GB RAM & the rest gets lost down a "black hole" via the BIOS. My system runs gr8 on 3GB & I use Dreamweaver, Photshop, FTP & browsers all together just fine 

ps: good forum this, I think I'll stick around a bit


----------



## a.toraby (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: how to using 4GB ram in xp 32bit*

really? so, what is PAE switch in boot.ini?


----------



## dermot (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: how to using 4GB ram in xp 32bit*

"I've researched this for myself & found that XP 32b will only see 2.75GB RAM " ... true


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: how to using 4GB ram in xp 32bit*



> really? so, what is PAE switch in boot.ini?


More Info on PAE


----------



## sand_danser (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: how to using 4GB ram in xp 32bit*

thanks for the good link oldmn :smile:


----------

